# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال > سوال: مشکل با trace در دلفی xe10.2

## baran_2005

سلام
من وقتی breakpoint  میذارم عمل نمیکنه البته تو بعضی از پروژه ها . تنظیمات هم چک کردم مورد خاصی نداشت . لطفا راهنمایی کنید مرسی

----------


## Mask

بررسی کنید Build Configuration پروژتون روی Debug باشه.

----------


## alaveh

> سلام
> من وقتی breakpoint  میذارم عمل نمیکنه البته تو بعضی از پروژه ها . تنظیمات هم چک کردم مورد خاصی نداشت . لطفا راهنمایی کنید مرسی


احتمالا توی پروسیجرها و توابع این اتفاق براتون میفته
اگر ایراد توی پروسیجر باشه و برک پوینت بعد از اون گذاشته بشه ، قبل از اینکه برنامه به برک پوینت برسه ، برنامه خطا میده و شما متوجه نمیشید کدوم خط ایراد داره .
باید چک کنید و ببینید کدوم تابع یا پروسیجری سر راه برنامه هست و خط اول اونا رو هم برک پوینت بذارید .
اینجوری توی هر زیربرنامه ای هم که بره باز از خط اول اونجا ، دیباگ ادامه پیدا میکنه .

----------


## baran_2005

ممنون که پاسخ دادین




> بررسی کنید Build Configuration پروژتون روی Debug باشه.


روی حالت debug هست 




> احتمالا توی پروسیجرها و توابع این اتفاق براتون میفته
> اگر ایراد توی پروسیجر باشه و برک پوینت بعد از اون گذاشته بشه ، قبل از اینکه برنامه به برک پوینت برسه ، برنامه خطا میده و شما متوجه نمیشید کدوم خط ایراد داره .
> باید چک کنید و ببینید کدوم تابع یا پروسیجری سر راه برنامه هست و خط اول اونا رو هم برک پوینت بذارید .
> اینجوری توی هر زیربرنامه ای هم که بره باز از خط اول اونجا ، دیباگ ادامه پیدا میکنه .


کلا نقاط ابی که در زمان کامپایل سمت چپ کدها قرار میگیرد نمیاد که بخوام تریس کنم با breakpoint

----------


## alaveh

دوست عزیز خیلی گنگ می نویسید . متوجه مشکل نمیشم .
یعنی امکان گذاشتن برک پوینت ندارید ؟ یعنی هر چی کلیک میکنید برک پوینت نمیذاره ؟
یا پوینت میذاره ولی به جای قرمز آبی میشه ؟
یا نوار برک پوینت اصلا تو نرم افزارتون نیست ؟
عکسی چیزی بذارید بهتر میشه متوجه شد .

----------


## baran_2005

بعد از فشردن دکمه های Ctrl+F9 نقاط ابی کنار کد نمایش داده نمیشود و وقتی هم f5 میزنم قرمز و در زمان اجرا ضربدر میخوره

Untitled.jpg

----------


## یوسف زالی

گزینه Debug Information از منوی Project -> Option خاموش است؟
اگر بله، تیکش را بگذارید، برنامه را بیلد کنید و بعد مجدد تست کنید.

----------

